# Trek 5200 Bottom Bracket Creak



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey all,

I just got an older trek 5200. It had R600 components on it, and i had it built up with 05 ultegra. The bike has been fine for 3 weeks when all of the sudden i'm getting major creaking from the bottom bracket. I had my mechanic tear it apart and reassemble it...it stopped creaking for awhile, but now it's back. All the bolts are tight...any ideas? I'd hate for this creaking to be the precursor to cracking...


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Without actually seeing it in person, all anyone can do is throw random guesses at you...


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Just a thought from the Park Tools website:

It can sometimes happen a bottom bracket can creak where the lockring or cups meet the bearing body. To prevent this, apply a thread locking compound such as Loctite #242 to the inside area of removable ring, where it meets the body. This will help prevent any creaking in the future.


----------



## BizkitShooter (Dec 26, 2005)

There are several places that will generate noise including the bottom bracket, pedals & chainrings. I get noise from time to time and I disassemble everything do a thorough cleaning and then reassemble with liberal amounts of antiseize. Every threaded part gets a coat. While it's apart, take a look at all parts and inspect the frame closely inside and out. If there is a crack in the frame you should be able to see it. Ive cracked several bikes and it is pretty obvious. If you have worn ring bolts or other parts that look worn, you should think about replacing those parts.

Someone mentioned locktite and the bottom bracket. I would definitely not do this. The threads are small and if any of that gets on the threads getting it apart again could become a major problem. I use antiseize on the BB because I don't want the BB shell welding itself to the frame. If you are going to try locktite, use the blue stuff NOT RED. Blue does the job but creates a weaker bond so you have a decent chance of getting it apart again. . Again, I would not get any of that stuff near the bottom bracket - red or blue. 

Good luck!!


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey,

I pulled the assembly apart and discovered that the splines on the crankset were actually rounded off. Every time I'd put weight on the left pedal it would cause the crankarm to slip on the splines of the BB, creating a creak. Had it refunded under warranty and moved to an ultegra hollowtech II -- haven't had any problems since.


----------

